# is Javea a good option to move to



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi, we are looking to move to Spain as my wife is taking early retirement and we were looking at either altea, benidorm, albir, or calpe, but people have mentioned to us about javea.

I have never been to javea and I am thinking of going there in ten days for a holiday to have a look around. I am trying to research the area as a place to move to with my family an would be grateful for some help.

I am trying to find out how the cost of living compares to places like albir and altea and the rental prices. We are looking for a two bedroom apartment or house.

My daughter will require a job, either bar job or anything that is going. altea and benidorm appealed to us because it would be easier for my daughter to get a job in a bar, and i am just wondering if javea has the same opportunities.

Rent in albir, altea is around 600 euros but we have been struggling to find anything there that accepts a small dog.

We are looking for an area where there is lots to do as my wife will have a lot of time on here hands. I have heard javea is a big area with different smaller areas so not sure where to choose.

My wife wants to be near the beach and local shopping. Any advice would be great


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

I'm in Javea. 600 a month will get you a two bedroom apartment here.

Javea is obviously much busier in the summer than in the winter, although many bars and restaurants do stay open all year. There are many such places looking for employees right now although most will want somebody who can deal with customers in both Spanish and English.

Benidorm is probably a better option for somebody wanting to find work as English is more common than Spanish in half of it, and it's a year-round resort. That said, it's not, IMO, as nice a place to live in.

Let me know if you have any more questions.




seasideman said:


> Hi, we are looking to move to Spain as my wife is taking early retirement and we were looking at either altea, benidorm, albir, or calpe, but people have mentioned to us about javea.
> 
> I have never been to javea and I am thinking of going there in ten days for a holiday to have a look around. I am trying to research the area as a place to move to with my family an would be grateful for some help.
> 
> ...


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Horlics said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Javea. 600 a month will get you a two bedroom apartment here.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am going to come over in ten days. I am being told that Arenal is the place to go to. I do not know the area well. My wife has copd, but when abroad she has no problems, hence the reason for our move. She does not drive so she wants to be near the beach and shops etc.

I work for myself from home so i will need the internet, that is very important. We have a small dog so we would need to find a place that accepts dogs. If we want to be near the beach within ten mins walk, do you think 600 euros is not being realistic. we want to be careful on the rent due to the euro exchange rate. i have heard of many stories where people are overspending because they thought the euro would always be great.

trying to look on booking.com for hotels to stay in so we can have a look around.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jávea is a town of about 30,000 residents of over 80 nationalities. Around 50% are Spanish, with British at about 20%. 

There are three distinct areas: The 'old town', the port & the Arenal - plus the urbanisations in the surrounding hills. 


The 'old town' is mostly Spanish, as is the port, although there are some of us foreigners in both areas ( I live in the port - I can't drive & can walk to just about everything I need - beach, doctors, library, shops bars & restaurants). The bars & restaurants in the town & port tend to be not specifically aimed at tourists, and spoken Spanish would be a requirement. The Arenal is very much the tourist part of the town, with the bars & restaurants more aimed at tourists, though as Horlics said, even if English was a requirement, Spanish would be at the very least an advantage. Most non-Spanish live in the urbanisations. You need a car if you live in an urb.

Jávea has quite low unemployment when compared to the rest of the country - which doesn't mean that there are lots of jobs - more that most businesses stay open all year & take on outsiders or students for the summer season. 

There _are_ one or two English language telesales companies which are usually looking for sales people. I believe they offer a low basic plus commission.


----------

